# Airports Suck



## nebulinda (Dec 19, 2008)

Today I get to the airport a little over an hour before my flight leaves. That's usually plenty of time for my dinky little hometown airport to process my luggage and my possible security threat. I was even expecting to have to hang out at the gate for a while. However. I have to check two bags. The Southwest line is at least four times as long as the lines for the rest of the airlines combined. No exaggeration. I'm in line for about 45 minutes when I start asking people if I can go ahead of them because my flight leaves in 20 minutes. They are very nice and let me cut in front of them. Since I am checking my bags late, there is no garauntee they will be on the same flight. Fine, whatever, I'll sleep in my clothes tonight, I just want to catch my plane!

The people in the security line are also very nice and let me cut in front of them, but there is some sort of hold up a few people in front of me, and so security takes forever. Finally, I get through. I put on my shoes and book it for gate B5. I don't even put my belt back on.

I arrive at my gate out of breath and sweating. My backpack is coming open because I did not have time to close it properly. My flight was for 1:50. It is now 1:51, according to my phone. They will not let me on, they say. The door is closed, they say. The plane is still there, I say. It is still attached to the gate, I say. While I am arguing with the lady the plane flies away, and all my hopes and dreams with it.

So I reschedule a flight for tomorrow morning. But what about my luggage, you ask? Did it make the flight? Is it on its way to Phoenix? The answer is... they don't know. I'll have to find out tomorrow.

So, since I missed my flight I also missed the shuttle which was supposed to pick me up from the airport. But at least they were nice when I called them, and they switched me to a shuttle tomorrow, no charge.

This is not a spoiler, but it has contributed a great deal to my mood, and may be TMI for some, especially the menfolk:


Spoiler



My period started a few days early last night, which means horrible cramps, horrible nausea, and almost debilitating headaches, which no amount of prescription or OTC drugs do anything at all to alleviate. This is about the most horrible day of the month to travel for me, because I feel almost too sick and headachey to even read. And it's made even worse because I have to wear the same clothes all day today and all day tomorrow.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Neb, my heart aches for you. One because of your bad airport experience


Spoiler



but also because you had to deal with your period while you are traveling. Ugh, ugh, and more ugh! I know the feeling only too well. In fact, my period started on Dec 31. What a way to end and start the new year! Uck.



We too have a small airport here in Portland, Maine. But in these post 9/11 days, I always get there at least 2 hours ahead of the flight -- maybe even 3 hours if I have to check luggage. Why? Because we had the unfortunate distinction to be one of the airports where two of the 9/11 highjackers departed from, including Mohammed Atta, supposed mastermind of the whole operation. I don't think the Portland International Jetport will ever get over its role in this national tragedy and as a result, we have the strictest security (and longest lines) of any airport I have been in since 9/11/01.

I hope you get where you are going tomorrow. Bon voyage!

L


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

Good luck with getting your flight. Yes, airports do indeed suck. I always leave extra time for long lines, etc. I know that once the gate is closed, you're not getting on that flight. You'll hopefully have the Kindle with you to pass extra time 

Oh, and I never wear a belt when I travel now, I take off my jewelry and make sure I wear slip-on shoes. I can't stand to be spending time putting myself back together after security.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I primarily fly out of Fort Lauderdale airport and usually on Monday's, returning on Friday. I had to leave on a Sunday for one of my trips and forgot about the cruise ship passengers that arrive and leave on the weekends. I am always way to early, but when I got there on a Sunday, it took an extra hour. I was running to catch my plane. Luckily they hadn't closed the doors yet, but it was close.

Good luck on your trip tomorrow. Hope you catch up with your luggage as well.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your problems with your flight.  Airports are the pits anymore be they large or small, Miami at the best of times is a zoo and security can take forever.  The airlines used to be willing to help you out, now with every seat filled and standbys for all flights if you are late you're out of luck.  I've learned to to travel with elastic waist pants, not as nice as the regular ones, but that way i don't have to worry about a belt.  I also keep a change of underwear and a tee shirt in my my carry on, that way if I get stuck some place I have a least some clean clothes. 

Good luck tomorrow with your flight and finding your luggage at the other end.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

nebulinda - I Feel For You!

I've experience those things, but never all at the same time.  I'm so sorry.  I have so much sympathy for you.  I hope you feel better tomorrow and your day is much more enjoyable.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm old enough to remember when air travel was _*an event*_ for the passenger. Men wore suits. Women wore skirts or dresses. Boarding the plane was _genteel_. Sustaining an altitude greater than 20,000 feet and a speed greater than 400 mph was approaching Buck Rogers travel.

The state of air travel today makes me wonder if we really need to get anyplace that fast anyway.


----------



## nebulinda (Dec 19, 2008)

I guess when I booked my flight way back when I forgot to take into account all the skiers flying back to their warm and/or flat homes with their massive ski bags.

I've also considered Southwest, and their two free checked bags. Could explain why there was 100 people in that line, and 10 people in each of the other lines.

I actually wouldn't mind missing my plane that much if only I had access to my toiletries and clothes. At least my Kindle, computer, and iPod were in my carry-on stuff.

And Teninx, I've often done this drive in the past. It's 11-12 hours, on average. Flying, from the time I leave my parents' house to the time I arrive at my house, would be maybe 8.5-10 hours--not that much faster. But, even with all the stress of flying, and my current ucky feelings, I much prefer it to that drive.


----------



## Jaderose (Dec 19, 2008)

Hope your flight goes smooth.  It's supposed to rain after midnight tonight and all day tomorrow.  The weather is killing me here.  I never know if I should wear a t-shirt and shorts or jeans and my sweater.  LOL


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

nebulinda said:


> I guess when I booked my flight way back when I forgot to take into account all the skiers flying back to their warm and/or flat homes with their massive ski bags.
> 
> I've also considered Southwest, and their two free checked bags. Could explain why there was 100 people in that line, and 10 people in each of the other lines.
> 
> ...


From your account above, it sounded as if you'd rather take a bus than a plane.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Teninx said:


> I'm old enough to remember when air travel was _*an event*_ for the passenger. Men wore suits. Women wore skirts or dresses. Boarding the plane was _genteel_. Sustaining an altitude greater than 20,000 feet and a speed greater than 400 mph was approaching Buck Rogers travel.
> 
> The state of air travel today makes me wonder if we really need to get anyplace that fast anyway.


Teninx,

LOL - This is what my parents remember about air travel, and why my dad got into the aviation business (parts side) at Boeing. Amelia Earhart and some of the other early women fliers are favorite subjects of mine to read.

Yeah, I sometimes wonder about that too - is the pace of life now really worth all the aggravations? Some days yes, some days no.

Marci


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

nebulinda said:


> But, even with all the stress of flying, and my current ucky feelings, I much prefer it to that drive.


Nebulinda -

Do hope you will be feeling better and have greater travel mercies that the ones you experienced Saturday.

Take care,

Marci


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Teninx said:


> From your account above, it sounded as if you'd rather take a bus than a plane.


Or a train.

Ann


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Nebulinda - Sorry for your adventure - but it was an adventure wasn't it?  You will look back on this - some day.  

I hate flying but to get anywhere anymore you have to fly.  What happened to the trains?  You have to fly to get to the trains!  ARGHHHH


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Makes driving more and more appealing, but then I like road trips.  Planes get you there but you never see any of the world in between.


----------



## Roos Mom (Jan 3, 2009)

Anyone know if you can use your kindle in the airport and on the plane.  Thanks Roos Mom


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anju said:


> Nebulinda - Sorry for your adventure - but it was an adventure wasn't it? You will look back on this - some day.
> 
> I hate flying but to get anywhere anymore you have to fly. What happened to the trains? You have to fly to get to the trains! ARGHHHH


What happened to trains is right! I was in Europe in September and wanted to go from Basel, Switzerland to Brussels for the weekend. I figured I'd take the train. After all, this is Europe, wonderful fast trains that go everywhere, right? Wrong! I could not come up with any sort of a train itinerary that was reasonable, in time, effort, or price. I ended up flying: Basel to Munich to Brussels and same itinerary for the return trip. The one thing I discovered, however, is that Lufthansa is still a civilized plane carrier and flying with them brought back memories of the old days when flying was a pleasant and fun experience. Delta, United, et al. could learn alot from them!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Roos Mom said:


> Anyone know if you can use your kindle in the airport and on the plane. Thanks Roos Mom


Yes and yes. You can use Whispernet in the airport to grab any last books you might want to read, but you can't use it on the plane. But you can read your Kindle just fine.

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Yikes Nebulinda...sounds like your own version of Planes, Trains and Automobiles. I hope all goes smoothly for you tomorrow. The most important thing for me to carry in my carry-on is my contact solution and glasses. I figure that if I'm stuck I can always buy whatever I need but it would be hard to replace contacts and glasses ;-p*


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

My worst airplane story is from a job interview.  It started by missing my connection in Atlanta and then when I arrived finding my luggage was missing.  I had traveled on the weekend in jeans and sneakers and packed everything including my interview clothes, shoes and makeup in my checked baggage.  They said they might find on the 11PM flight if not the AM the next morning.  I ended up going to mall and buying all new clothes, not my first choices either but what I could find in a strange store with 10 minutes until closing, along with shoes, makeup, and other supplies.  Glad I had my credit card on me.  When I went to the interview the next day I found out they were very casual, the admin for the person I would report to was in shorts, tee shirt and running shoes.    My luggage did show up that afternoon in time for me to stuff everything in it and fly back home.  Last time time I checked everything on a trip.  I did get the job and later found out they all thought I dressed too formally for the interview.    I never told them what happened.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes, I agree with the adventure part.  Adventures are usually something no one wants to go through but once you survive them, they make great stories.

I'd never want to crash a motor cycle in rush hour traffic doing 75 mph hour again with my brother on the back, but its a great story, or I think so.

I think showing up for an interview over dressed a bit is better than the opposite.  Especially when all your luggage is limboland.


----------



## nebulinda (Dec 19, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Or a train.
> 
> Ann


I recently had the opportunity to take a 36 hour train ride, and everyone said I was crazy, but it wasn't that bad, since you're allowed to walk around and generally have more room. And it was certainly the cheapest option to get where I was going, gas prices being what they were at the time.

Maybe the train should be my main mode of travel for future long distance trips.

Oh, BTW, I made it to Phoenix, and found my luggage, and now I'm just waiting at the airport for the shuttle to pick me up.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

nebulinda said:


> I recently had the opportunity to take a 36 hour train ride, and everyone said I was crazy, but it wasn't that bad, since you're allowed to walk around and generally have more room. And it was certainly the cheapest option to get where I was going, gas prices being what they were at the time.
> 
> Maybe the train should be my main mode of travel for future long distance trips.
> 
> Oh, BTW, I made it to Phoenix, and found my luggage, and now I'm just waiting at the airport for the shuttle to pick me up.


Glad you made it home and with your luggage.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

lol! Airport stories are so entertaining...Why? Cuz most people have gone through some kind of issue there. I know there are some military/retired military on the board...Have you guys tried taking 'Hops'? (I remembered calling it when I went to DODES school.)


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

I flew all over the place for free on military planes when I was in the NAVY.  It was fun except for the damn officers bumping me off the flights.  They could afford commercial flights, the bastards.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I flew all over the place for free on military planes when I was in the NAVY. It was fun except for the damn officers bumping me off the flights. They could afford commercial flights, the bastards.


My mother and I spent a summer 'hopping' for free on military planes. I can relate to the officers bumping people off flights. Cuz of hopping we went to: Guam, Korea, Okinawa (spent a couple of days there as a hurricane/typhoon came near the island), Tokyo (twice), and finally got to Hawaii. Then spent a month and a half in Hawaii (parents' homestate), and couldn't get back overseas on a "Hop"...like I said officers or officer's families would get us bumped off flights. Eventually we took commerical flights back to Japan....the night before I had to start school. yes...I still had to show up for the first day of school that next day.

I wish I had a kindle during this time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Yep one of the 'perks' I miss.


----------



## nebulinda (Dec 19, 2008)

And I just remembered! While I was waiting for my connecting flight I met another Kindle owner! We totally gushed to each other about our Kindles for about five minutes, then reverted to reading them. I had never seen another Kindle before.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

nebulinda said:


> And I just remembered! While I was waiting for my connecting flight I met another Kindle owner! We totally gushed to each other about our Kindles for about five minutes, then reverted to reading them. I had never seen another Kindle before.


So, I guess, Airports don't completely suck. 

Ann


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I flew all over the place for free on military planes when I was in the NAVY. It was fun except for the damn officers bumping me off the flights. They could afford commercial flights, the bastards.


I got bumped from a MAC flight to make space for some general's household goods shipment.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Worst flight story for us was when when left the gate for our 4 hour flight from Houston to LA and 5 hours later were still sitting on the tarmac due to thunderstorms! They bused out food to us after 2 1/2 hours and gave everyone free headsets and started showing movies. By the time is was all over and we were in LA, we had watched 4 movies, 2 sitcoms and were served 2 meals.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Angela that had to have been a loooooong time ago as the airlines have done nada for passengers lately.  Glad you had a good experience, if it can be called that.


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> My worst airplane story is from a job interview. It started by missing my connection in Atlanta and then when I arrived finding my luggage was missing. I had traveled on the weekend in jeans and sneakers and packed everything including my interview clothes, shoes and makeup in my checked baggage. They said they might find on the 11PM flight if not the AM the next morning. I ended up going to mall and buying all new clothes, not my first choices either but what I could find in a strange store with 10 minutes until closing, along with shoes, makeup, and other supplies. Glad I had my credit card on me. When I went to the interview the next day I found out they were very casual, the admin for the person I would report to was in shorts, tee shirt and running shoes.  My luggage did show up that afternoon in time for me to stuff everything in it and fly back home. Last time time I checked everything on a trip. I did get the job and later found out they all thought I dressed too formally for the interview.  I never told them what happened.


This is a nice story. So, what do you where to work now?

LSbookend


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

LSbookend said:


> This is a nice story. So, what do you where to work now?
> 
> LSbookend


I've since changed jobs and they are business casual, but while there I could pretty much wear whatever I wanted. It was a shoes (sandals) and shirt required kind of dress code, lots of tech types.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju said:


> Angela that had to have been a loooooong time ago as the airlines have done nada for passengers lately. Glad you had a good experience, if it can be called that.


*They charge for sodas now on US Air *


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

If I ever fly again, I am packing a large lunch.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

vampy don't forget no liquids. no ketchup...no soup....no...mayo. whatelse. hmm.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh well the passengers will have to do.  V^^^^V


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

bwahaha! I will be sure to hide some chopsticks (aka: makeshift stakes) in my bag. Next to my kindle where my pen would usually be.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *They charge for sodas now on US Air *


Upgrades to first are the only way to fly any more, why I maintain my "elite" status.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Upgrades to first are the only way to fly any more, why I maintain my "elite" status.


*Apparently it is the way to go, eh? *


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Apparently it is the way to go, eh? *


You still get "free" food and drink, bigger seats, no checked baggage fees, and some places faster security lines. Just fly 50,000 miles a year to get it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I fly Jet Blue whenever possible. The drinks are free and it is all you can eat snacks. There are TV sets for each seat and the frequent flier miles add up fast, especially if you buy your tickets on their website because you get double reward points. The staff has always been nice. Just avoid JFk airport, I always seem to get stuck there do to weather problems. I have not been there since Jet Blue's new terminal opened so maybe it has gotten better when trapped there.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> You still get "free" food and drink, bigger seats, no checked baggage fees, and some places faster security lines. Just fly 50,000 miles a year to get it.


*LOL...wish I could say that I fly often enough...*


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

We ever my family travels back from Hawaii we make it a point to take a plate lunch with us.


----------



## nebulinda (Dec 19, 2008)

I like flying Southwest because they always give me extra peanuts if I ask. And sometimes they have bags of Cheez-Its or Chex Mix, and it's like my birthday, because Cheez-Its are the best.

Also, the pilots tell jokes. Also, it's dirt cheap.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I am so lucky - I have never had any delay issues with check-in or security when flying. Other than my home airport, I always try to get here 2 hours early and have breezed through check-in and security (I end up with lots of time to explore an airport).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's all a matter of expectations.  If you expect very long delays, lost luggage, and an a repulsive seatmate, you'll usually have a flight that is relatively pleasant.  

Ann


----------

